

Looking for a learning opportunity - jkaykin

I have been doing front end web development(mostly HTML/CSS) for about 8 months and I want to improve my JavaScript and more importantly, my design skills.<p>I am looking for an opportunity to join a startup in the Silicon Valley(part-time) as a front-end developer where I can learn a lot from others. I have found working with others is a great way to learn.<p>I am open to all kinds of suggestions and I appreciate the help.<p>Thanks.
======
ScottWhigham
Such a strange post on a lot of levels. First off, if you go to a company of
any size and say, "I want to use my time with you to learn x", then that
company will say, "Thank you. We'll call you if there's such an opportunity."
You will, of course, never hear from them again.

Second, you clearly do not know how "the game" is played as a front end
developer. You've done with the least with the least here by posting these few
paragraphs. If you want to get someone to pay attention to your front end
skills, then you need to show them your work. Period. And preferably over a
long period you will show a history of excellence. People will see that and
viola - you will get a call/email.

Third, your post comes across as either 'This guy is very humble' or 'This guy
is a complete newbie'. The problem is that I can't tell which. That's a big
problem for you. No one is going to take the time to ask you, "Hey, which is
it - are you a guru or a noob?" thus you'll receive no contacts from such
ambigiousness.

------
tagabek
I agree with others that have replied. If you change your stance to, "I have X
skills, and I can use them to provide your business with X, which is good for
you because X," then you are much more likely to attract interest. It seems
that the best way to attract attention is to show off your best work. Don't be
too worried with the HN community. Worst case scenario, you'll get a bunch of
useful constructive criticism.

------
bdr
You might have better luck if you posted some of your work.

------
tectonic
Send me a link to something you've built and we'll talk. My site is in my
profile.

